# Minicomponente con salida para un subwoofer activo y Samsung PSWS990E



## jprimera (Jun 2, 2014)

Tengo un minicomponente con dos cajas de tres vias, y salida para un subwoofer activo que consiste en un unico conector rca hembra, el cual ya he probado con un subwoofer activo pequeño que me prestó un vecino, y me gusto mucho el resultado. La inquietud es que quiero añadir un componente aislado; que consegui recientemente, de buenas dimensiones, y luce muy robusto, pero ignorando como estaba conectado a su equipo original y según creo es pasivo: samsung modelo pswvs990e, del cual salen por la parte trasera 2 cables, uno con un conector de dos cables que vi dentro de la caja conectados directamente al woofer, dentro no se ven cables de alimentacion, placas, etc, solo el otro cable que entra a la parte delantera de la caja, es como un mini din similar a un conector ps/2 de pc, sin embargo por la parte delantera de la caja hay un control de volumen, que dice: sub woofer level y un switch de Stan by/On, el cual no me atrevo a tratar de desarmar para ver de que se trata el posible circuito dentro. El bajo es de 8 0hm y 100w, estoy pensando en añadir una etapa mono amplificada para poder conectar a la salida del minicomponente, no he podido encontrar informacion tecnica detallada para saber si efectivamente posee un amplificador,  y entonces el subwoofer es activo o si solo es un control de frecuencias en cuyo caso me gustaria acoplarlo a la etapa mono amplificada que pienso ensamblar. Gracias de antemano por la orientacion que puedan brindarme al respecto. Me estoy estrenando en el foro, y he estado leyendo casos variados pero sin encontrar un caso que se adapte del todo al mio en particular, tengo fotografias de las partes antes descritas. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2014)

Parece que es solo una caja con el parlante Woofer y un control de encendido y volumen del equipo al cual va conectado , ya consultaron por ese aqui en el Foro pero no sabían el modelo.

Tendrias que usar una etapa amplificadora


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2014)

Lo mejor que podes hacer es poner algunas fotos de todo lo que hablas....
Segundo : No le tengas miedo al destornilador!! ... simplemente sacas tapa si la tiene o en su defecto el parlante. Podras ver el interior y determinar si tiene amplificador o no . 
En lo personal creo que no lo tiene sino que el segundo cable que ves es una especie de control que va al amplificador ( por eso tiene el volumen que mencionas ) .
De ser asi es probable que te funcione bien con solo conectar un amplificador .
Resta averiguar si de tu equipo la salida de sub ya es filtrada.


----------



## jprimera (Jun 3, 2014)

Gracias por responder, la dificultad de abrirlo es eso precisamente: los unicos tornillos que halle son los del woofer por la parte de atrás, que fue lo que me permitio ver dentro, la caja no muestra tornillos o formas que sugieran movilidad o apertura



Marca y modelo del sub, detalle de la parte delantera, parte trasera y salida del minicomponente, planeo montar una etapa amplificadora basada en 2sc5200 y el 2sa1943


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 3, 2014)

Aparentemente, el conector de varios pines va a su amplificador ( cosa extraña , nunca lo vi ) . 
Te queda medir la impedancia en la otra salida y ver que efectivamente sea el parlante .
Si ahi tenes los 8ohms .. podes probarlo con cualquier salida de amplificador .
No te queda mas que armar el que pensas .
El volumen quedará de adorno .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2014)

El potenciómetro y led indicador le pueden servir perfectamente para el nuevo amplificador de ese sub 

Si es digital se cambia por uno común y listo


----------



## jprimera (Jun 3, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si es digital se cambia por uno común y listo


 
Me seria de mucha utilidad ver un ejemplo o ilustración, para poder captar tu idea, ya que en realidad me inclino a poder utilizar ese circuito que ya estaba pensado para este sub en particular, que dejarlo sin uso, 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El potenciómetro y led indicador le pueden servir perfectamente para el nuevo amplificador de ese sub


 
Es lo que quiero hacer...



AntonioAA dijo:


> Aparentemente, el conector de varios pines va a su amplificador ( cosa extraña , nunca lo vi ) .
> Te queda medir la impedancia en la otra salida y ver que efectivamente sea el parlante .
> Si ahi tenes los 8ohms .. podes probarlo con cualquier salida de amplificador .
> No te queda mas que armar el que pensas .
> El volumen quedará de adorno .


 
En un principio cuando vi los cables que daban al parlante lo conecte a la salida normal por un canal de las cajas, pero entrandole todo el rango de frecuencias se oia mal, con un filtro pasabajo improvisado se oia con pegada, pero requeria casi todo el volumen de alli la necesidad de una etapa amplificada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2014)

Poné fotos de la trasera del potenciómetro 

Aqui encontré el otro post :

Hacer funcionar bajo Lg


----------



## jprimera (Jun 5, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo mejor que podes hacer es poner algunas fotos de todo lo que hablas....
> Segundo : No le tengas miedo al destornilador!! ... simplemente sacas tapa si la tiene o en su defecto el parlante. Podras ver el interior y determinar si tiene amplificador o no .
> En lo personal creo que no lo tiene sino que el segundo cable que ves es una especie de control que va al amplificador ( por eso tiene el volumen que mencionas ) .
> De ser asi es probable que te funcione bien con solo conectar un amplificador .
> Resta averiguar si de tu equipo la salida de sub ya es filtrada.



Resulto que el frontal entra a presion y con unos pocos y suaves empujones salio y pude ver el circuito trabaja con 5voltios y con una señal que viene del amplificador un switch y obviamente control de la frecuencia, desconecte el cable y armare en la misma etapa amplificada mono el filtro pasa bajo


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2014)

Fijate si la salida de sub de tu equipo no esta filtrada ya .


----------



## jprimera (Jun 7, 2014)

Si, es filtrada


----------



## virus258nex (Jun 16, 2015)

Disculpen, pero cual es el orden de los colores del conector que parece ps/2, se jalo el cable y de desoldo, pero no se como soldarlos, me pueden ayudar, Gracias


----------

